# Reel Worthless overnighter



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Left out friday afternoon and pulled them back at the edge and put two high speeders in, missed one big fish and caught one wahoo weighing in at 80 pounds even. Went on to the spur to catch two sword fish , one on a spinning rod that swam up in the lights , we got to watch him eat and was an awesome sight. Woke up and started our troll catching another wahoo weighing at 70.5. Later in the afternoon caught a sailfish and missed a white. There were a bunch of tunas jumping mainly in the 50-100 pound class range but very skittish. Sword fished that night and caught one more sword and woke up and came on home. Water was nice at the spur with plenty of bait.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Myles. Gives me a confidence boost in swording Wednesday night for sure.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (May 11, 2010)

Looks like a great trip!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

sounds like you had the swords dialed in and I guess it doesn't hurt to have one swim up to the boat either. I bet it was awesome to get to watch it eat and bring it in on spinning tackle.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well done Myles! Nice report!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

man that is a serious hoo! They don't get much bigger around here! I assume the CG did not give you any grief while fishing at the spur?


----------



## Will2fish (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like a killer trip


----------



## Rogue Offshore (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice catch, great pictures. pleanty of meat to go around. Catch them while you can.


----------

